# Surprize Gifts with Darjeeling Tea this December



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Free Surprise gifts available for all tea buyers at Darjeeling Tea Boutique.

Offer open till 31st December 2013


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

guyfromdarjeeling said:


> Free Surprise gifts available for all tea buyers at Darjeeling Tea Boutique.
> 
> Offer open till 31st December 2013


Have you spoke to glen (. Admin ) re advertising on the forum ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

And there we have it. Just wondered when the pitch/link was coming!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I take it you paid for the privilege of advertising on here guyfromdarjeeling? It's a bit cheeky if you didn't and quite disrespectful to the site owner and other paying advertisers


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Terrible website anyway


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure Glenn will be onto this joker PDQ!

DB


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Niran. Please have the courtesy to contact me to discuss advertising rates for Coffee Forums UK, which are very reasonably priced. The funds help keep the site free for members.

Do not post any more links to your website until you have contacted me.


----------

